

Mac Desktop Apps Said To Price At Low Cost, High Volume Model - taylorbuley
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/04/mac_app_store_developers_aim_for_low_prices_high_volume.html

======
taylorbuley
This obviously depends on the app, but my gut instinct says that the mobile
app pricing model is not going work for desktop software. I buy a lot of niche
tools, so I'm happy to pay the $20-$80 it costs to get a good app. For me,
this low cost, high volume business is best reserved for throwaway apps and
service-based businesses.

~~~
minalecs
I think you underestimate the average mac user and their willingness to pay. I
think this model will work well their user base.

